# Protein Requirements



## Kafka82 (Jan 6, 2015)

I would like to open a thread on this and see if we can get as much opinion as possible. Possibly based on scientific evidence or personal proven experience at least.

Is there a limit how much protein the body can absorb in one day for the process of muscle synthesis and recovery together with other bodily function?

The only research I have at hand is one from Lyle Mcdonald cited in Keto Book. 

Nutr Rev. 1996 Apr;54(4 Pt 2):S169-75.
Is increased dietary protein necessary or beneficial for individuals with a physically active lifestyle?
Lemon PW1.

In this research it is suggest that 1.8 gram per kg per strength athlete is sufficient. 

If I recall L.Mcdonald in his UD2 suggests up to 3grams per kg lean body mass. 

 I am getting frustrated because I want to set-up my macros for my diet to support my next cycle. And not sure if for protein I need to use a percentage or a fixed amount based on 3g/kg. Based on my caloric requirement if I set-up macros like 50 carbs 30 pro 20 fat I can end up with more protein than needed?

What's your view?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 7, 2015)

Depends on what your goals are first and foremost-


----------



## killswitch604 (Jan 7, 2015)

If you're not doing carb cycling, keep it steady at around 1.5g/lb of bodyweight. There is rarely a need for more than this, and even 1g/lb is really sufficient, despite what the magazines and many pros claim. Many believe excess protein cannot be stored as fat, which is untrue, although it is more difficult for the body to store it as fat, but still start low and work your way up if you really feel you need more protein.


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 7, 2015)

At this precise moment I would like to plan a diet for my next 10week lean mass cycle. I am planning a carb back loading style with calories /Carb reduction on off days. 

But generally I am setting up long term goals for 6 -12 months 
Planning in sequence
10 week mass till end of March 
12 week cutter from April to end of June 
8-10 week strength cycles (haven't defined yet when)
Then I need to start prepping for comp in November


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> At this precise moment I would like to plan a diet for my next 10week lean mass cycle. I am planning a carb back loading style with calories /Carb reduction on off days.
> 
> But generally I am setting up long term goals for 6 -12 months
> Planning in sequence
> ...




A lot of this formula is dependent on-

Gear use- what kind and what doses
Hgh?
Slin?
Current body fat levels?
Style of training?


I don't think it's a wise decision to try and evaluate ones protein needs without  looking at total macros as well


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 8, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> A lot of this formula is dependent on-
> 
> Gear use- what kind and what doses
> Hgh?
> ...



10 week Like
Sustanon @ 800mg per week (2 week front loading at 1600pw)
Npp @ 400 mg pw
Masteron @ 400 mg pw

Current Wright 82kg bf 12%
Goal lean mass

Style of training I would say hypertrophy targeted 8-10 reps average 16 sets per body part with drop sets


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 8, 2015)

I believe there's already a few threads on this topic. 

*Is there a limit how much protein the body can absorb in one day for the process of muscle synthesis and recovery together with other bodily function?*

Check out Layne Norton's videos. and blogs.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjmV8BlsJTQ








http://www.biolayne.com/wp-content/uploads/Norton-J-Ag-Food-Ind-Hi-Tech-2008.pdf


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 8, 2015)

I Checked the document . Thank you for sharing .
It seems more about supplementation ... It doesn't provide details about intake req from diet?


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 9, 2015)

Right Here it is what I worked out
based on my stat (82kg @ 12%BF) my maintenance caloric req is around 3400kcal considering training (4 - 5 days per week). 

Based on my weight I fixed my max protein intake to 3g per kg qhich totals 250gr protein max.

I then set-up my kcal up to 250 above my maintenence level to around 3600kcal.

I then set-up my max daily fat intake at 20% of total kcal.

As I gain weight I plan to add 250 kcal every week to support growth - my protein req will vary as my weight increase.

Starting at  3600kcal my macros breakdown based on the above assumprton is like 50 % carbs 30%pro 20%fat.

I plan to increase kcal weekly 
week 1 3600
week 2 3850
week 3 4100
week 4 4350

after week 4 I plan to drop kcal to where I was at Week 2
Week 5 3850
Week 6 4100
Week 7 4350
Week 8 4600 (A big challange)

Week 9 4100
Week 10 4350

What do you think about this diet strategy? These are the numbers for training days -on non training days I plan to cut 100-200 kcal if not maintenance?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally I go heavier on the protein, not as a way of getting bigger but as a way of getting bigger and staying leaner by replacing some of my carbs with proteins and fats.


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 9, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Personally I go heavier on the protein, not as a way of getting bigger but as a way of getting bigger and staying leaner by replacing some of my carbs with proteins and fats.



so how would you change the macros based on my goal/cycle?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> so how would you change the macros based on my goal/cycle?




Honestly- unless you're going to compete the bests to plan to follow is 

Eat a lot of clean protein, eat your carbs around your training hours, eat healthy fats, drink lots of water-


I try to eat around 400-600g of protein per day on training days.

Sounds like that would be way too hard Huh-

7 jumbo eggs- 50g
Shake- g whey + milk- 59g

15g bcaa

15g bcaa

16oz lean beef- 95g 

Shake 59g

16oz chicken- 92g

12oz lean steak - 60g

7 jumbo eggs-


Now on a heavy lifting day- this is what a typical days protein sources would look like.. At this amount of consumption, I don't have a ton of room for carbs

Now this is only my protein sources and there is obviously carbs and fats mixed in... But usually if I focus on the protein intake my other macros kinda just fall into place.

I think of that math is right that's about 500~ of protein


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 9, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Honestly- unless you're going to compete the bests to plan to follow is
> 
> Eat a lot of clean protein, eat your carbs around your training hours, eat healthy fats, drink lots of water-
> 
> ...




How much you weight?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 9, 2015)

215 lbs


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 10, 2015)

That's 5g/kg BW or 3,4g/LB BW

I see - so you would to go for a 50% pro 20% carbs 30% fat - at peak 4600kcal that will be around 550g pro per day. if you spread it around 7 meals it's about 80g pro per meal..or approx 12oz of chicken/ turkey! Heavy Stuff LOL


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> That's 5g/kg BW or 3,4g/LB BW
> 
> I see - so you would to go for a 50% pro 20% carbs 30% fat - at peak 4600kcal that will be around 550g pro per day. if you spread it around 7 meals it's about 80g pro per meal..or approx 12oz of chicken/ turkey! Heavy Stuff LOL




I never laid out the percentages like that- not sure where you got 20% carbs from.. I definitely eat way more than that. I think your missing my point.. Stop worrying about the exact number count.


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 10, 2015)

Well tricky - how do I know I'm eating enough if I don't count??


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 10, 2015)

Man- you're killing me.. I didn't say don't count... I said you don't have to be "exact"


----------

